# Tageszeit zum Brandungsangeln



## Ace (8. Januar 2001)

Hi an alle !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ich will die nächsten tage mal wieder nach Fehmarn in die Brandung!!
Was meint ihr welche Tageszeit ist die beste??
Kann jemand vielleicht sagen wie die Dorsche da gerade beissen??






------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Januar 2001)

Tageszeit ist schon genau der falsche Ansatzpunkt. Richtig losgehen tuts meist erst nach Einbruch er Dunkelheit. 
Bin allerdings schon lange nicht mehr zum Brandungsangeln gewesen. Bevorzuge Blinkern um Dorsche (und evtl. Meerforelle) zu kriegen. 
Muß wesentlich weniger Gepäck mitschleppen und das aktive angeln macht mir mehr Spaß.
Wenn Platte und Dorsch mal nicht auf den Wurm wollen, versuchs mal mit dem Buttlöffel. Hatte da von den Molen in Puttgarden schon tolle Erfolge. 
MfG


----------



## Meeresangler01 (9. Januar 2001)

Hallo Ace,
mit den Dorschen ist das momentan so eine Sache. Mal beissen nur untermaßige, mal schöne um die 50 cm und manchmal auch keine. In diesem Winter ist alles anders als sonst. Ich würde aber noch mit dem Angeln warten bis der Mond nicht mehr so hell ist. Die Dorsche kommen so ungefähr ab 17.00 Uhr in den Uferbereich, Plattfische auch schon am tage.Petri Heil!
Meeresangler


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (9. Januar 2001)

Moin Ace,
ich habe von einem Kumpel Informationen erhalten ,der letzte Woche los war, das er in Marinenleuchte bei Puttgarden direkt an der Mauer stand. Er selber ist zwar frueh abgehauen, gegen 21.00 Uhr, aber seine Nachbarn ,also ein Stueck nach rechts, haben sehr gute Dorsche gefangen, ein paar bis 80 cm !!!. Aber wie sonst so wie bei Meeresangler01, gegen Abend und ohne Vollmond kannst Du nichts verkehrt machen.
------------------
   www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## hecht24 (9. Januar 2001)

jo wenn dunkel ist kommen die dorsche.
bei grossenbrode ist auch ne mole.is auch ne gute stelle.vorallen brauch man da nicht so weit rauswerfen.also das richtige fuer brandungsanfaenger wie mich





:?

------------------
imma cool bleiben


----------



## Ace (9. Januar 2001)

Hi!also ist auch im Winter die nacht am besten!
hab nämlich mal gelesen das sich im winter die beste beiszeit mehr und mehr in die mittagsstunden verlagert!
hab aber bis jetzt auch am besten nachts gefangen!!
am besten gings bei mir immer direkt im Sund!
(unter der Brücke)
P.S.: 80 cm Brandungsdorsche ??!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GEIL!!------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Ace am 09-01-2001 um 20:27.]


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Januar 2001)

Also ich habe schon viel am Tage in der Brandung geangelt und auch schon einige Fische gefangen (meißtens Butt) aber das ist nicht die Regel. Eher Zufälle denn der Dorsch kommt nun mal erst Abends zum fressen in Wurfweite unserer Ruten. Aber die ganze Nacht bleibe ich auch nicht. Meißtens ist so gegen 23 Uhr Schluß, es sei denn die Fische beißen wie verrückt aber dann sind auch meißtens die Würmer alle.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Ace (10. Januar 2001)

ja das mit den würmern ist so ein leidiges thema!!
entweder sie sind zu früh alle oder man kauft sich einen riesigen vorrat(schweineteuer) und dann beisst nichts!






------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Uwe (11. Januar 2001)

Übrigens kleiner Tipp zum Angeln im Winter in der Brandung. 
Ich weiss, nicht ob ihr dass schon mal erlebt habt, wenn es nachts friert beim Angeln mit Wattwürmern. Ist mir im Februar mal passiert. 
Die Wattwürmer bestehen zum grössten Teil aus Wasser und gefrieren ziemlich schnell und dann sind sie mehr oder weniger hin. Also in der (sehr) kalten Jahreszeit ein Gefäß (z.B. Styroporbox) mitnehmen. Ich habe die Würmer (in einer Tüte natürlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in meinen Thermooverall gestopft, als sie so komische weiße Kristalle auf der Oberfläche hatten...Das führt natürlich sehr schnell zu einem interessanten Geruch des Kleidungsstücks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gefangen habe ich an dem Abend übrigens super. So um die 20 Dorsche und 2-3 Platte im Hellen davor. 
Und als ich eingepackt habe waren die Fische schon gefroren!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uwe

------------------
-Dicke Dinger-


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (11. Januar 2001)

Moin,
um den hals haengen , in die Jacke stopfen ??  *wuerg* ich will hier ja nicht mit perversitaeten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 anfangen aber es gibt auch andere alternativen. Zum Beispiel die Hosentaschenwaermer mit Brennkohle in die Tuete mit Wattis, oder die Thermo Wurmtaschen  die nehmen uebrigens im Sommer 1 Kuehlelement und im Winter eben auch diesen mini Kohleofen auf.


------------------




  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Ace (11. Januar 2001)

Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal andere Köder ausprobiert als Watties????
habs mal mit Nordseekraben(hab davon die hälfte selbst gegessen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) und mit Heringsfetzen probiert allerdings ohne großen Erfolg!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Petri Heil !!! Ace


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Januar 2001)

Hallo Ace!
Versuch macht klug. Vor allem die Heringsstreifen probiere ruhig öffter. Damit hast Du die Chance mal nen schönen Steinbutt zu fangen und große Flundern nehmen Hering auch gerne.
Bei den Krabben kann ich Dir nachfühlen währe mir wohl auch so gegangen. Außerdem lassen sich Krabben nicht so weit werfen weil die abfliegen wenn man richtig Gas gibt.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2001)

Bei Temperaturen unter Null hänge ich mir die Wattis um den Hals unter die Thermojacke. Da sind sie vor dem stärksten Frost geschützt.

------------------

  www.funfishingteam.de


----------

